# Fit to Fly?



## Pilot-Wannabe (23 Oct 2015)

I'm writing a paper for one of my University Courses and my topic is on Germanwings Flight 9525 - and that the copilot had seen doctors and been diagnosed with depression, anxiety and insomnia and was on medication for them.  Some of the doctors felt he was unfit to fly but privacy laws prevented them from sharing this with Luftansa.

So my question is - if a Medical Officer felt a Canadian Forces Pilot was unfit to fly for physical or mental reasons (or any reason I suppose) would their flight ready status be removed until such time as they were cleared by a physician to fly?

Im coming at this from the angle of if a Military pilot would have their flight status removed why shouldn't a civilian one (over a persons right to privacy) lives are in their hands (as is the aircraft itself which could be employed as a weapon) and the safety of the public and the people on the aircraft trump the right to medical privacy.

Appreciate any help that can be provided.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Oct 2015)

Any aircrew member can be grounded for numerous reasons.  Without out the benefit of our flying orders in front of me:

- by regulations.  Example after donating blood, following inoculations. 

- by medical authority for medical reasons.

- by their chain of command.

- self grounding by themselves if they feel unfit for flying duties.

If the grounding is by medical authority, their chain of command or self grounding, they must see or talk to a flight surgeon and only a  flight surgeon can restore them to flight status.

If the grounding is by regulation, example following blood donation, their flight status is reinstated automatically after the required amount of time as laid out in our orders.  If they don't feel fit to fly after the mandatory time grounded has passed, you report to a flight surgeon.  

That is the basics going from memory, if I am off my rockers someone will correct me.   :nod:


----------



## Blackadder1916 (23 Oct 2015)

Pilot-Wannabe said:
			
		

> I'm writing a paper for one of my University Courses and my topic is on Germanwings Flight 9525 - and that the copilot had seen doctors and been diagnosed with depression, anxiety and insomnia and was on medication for them.  Some of the doctors felt he was unfit to fly but privacy laws prevented them from sharing this with Luftansa.
> 
> So my question is - if a Medical Officer felt a Canadian Forces Pilot was unfit to fly for physical or mental reasons (or any reason I suppose) would their flight ready status be removed until such time as they were cleared by a physician to fly?
> 
> ...



I can't speak to any laws or regulations concerning German aviation medical information.  They may be available on-line but will probably be in German and my head hurts if I spend too much time trying to read Deutsch.  While there is very clear laws, regulations and guidelines concerning health information privacy in Canada (separate legislation for each province since it is a provincial jurisdiction), you will probably find in each jurisdiction something similar to these guidelines from the CPSO re mandatory disclosure.



> Required Disclosure
> 
> Physicians may be required by law, in a variety of circumstances, to disclose personal health information without the consent of the patient.
> 
> ...




The Canadian Aeronautics Act contains this part http://laws-lois.justice.gc.ca/eng/acts/A-2/page-20.html#h-25



> Medical and Optometric Information
> 
> Minister to be provided with information
> 
> ...



Most provincial highway traffic acts generally impose a similar duty on physicians to report to proper authorities if an individual's medical condition makes him unsafe to drive.


----------

